# elevated layout w/radius lift gate



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone built an elevated layout with the access lift gate on the curve instead on the straight section. Along the curve in the only available place for the gate on the 30x45 oval. If I added a straight section in the curve for the gate it would reduce the curve radius from ~15' to ~12' at the gate end. Seems to me a curved gate will just be a bigger pain the ass to get right, particularly the track alignment so it's true every time the gate is operated. 

Oh yeah, to meet the boss' layout tolerance (in filling up the back yard) the gate has to be 4' wide with a pretty white arbor.


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

My name is Russell Rutalj from Sun Valley Ca. I have a blog Russell Rutalj Elevated Railoroad Blog. I have about 160 feet of track with 7 1/2 foot radiuses in 4 corners. One has a lift out which i made to go through a gate. I found that i didnt need the pin,shown in the picture, i used joiners that you would use on the straight track. They need to be opened a little and i use WD 40 before sliding them together. It has been working fine for over a year. Good Luck Russ


----------

